# Green Anaconda legal in u.s.??



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a question... I know a lfs that has a small one 2' maybe for sale. They know they're sh$t so it's definately a green anaconda but I was suprised these are legal??


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Just a question... I know a lfs that has a small one 2' maybe for sale. They know they're sh$t so it's definately a green anaconda but I was suprised these are legal??


just depends where you live is all I got a 8 foot green anaconda.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my pet store has 2 10-13 footers...never really been measured, but thats the guesstimate. another place around here sells 3'ers for 350 bucks...they're definately not illegal...maybe in some states.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea there not illeagle around here either... a few months back i saw a 2' for like 250
i wish i would of bought it..thats a sweet deal.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

king red belly said:


> Yea there not illeagle around here either... a few months back i saw a 2' for like 250
> i wish i would of bought it..thats a sweet deal.


This one has one for $209.99.. They have a yellow as a displace peice only, just never would have thought it would have been legal to own such a beast. And I guess it's such a rarity to see one for sale. Thanks guys!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

those prices r expensive.. online u can get em for like $150 or less.. the bigger snakes r cheaper because theres less demand for them.. most people cannot care for a snake that huge.. thats y even albino burmese pythons only go for like $150..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They are legal by me aswell


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> They are legal by me aswell


in cali to


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

legal or not the question is why, it pains me to see snakes like that being sold in regular pet stores. people who desire such an animal know the right channels to go through to get one and if they do not they ahve not been in the hobby long enuff to own one

I owned a yellow that i rescued from someone who thought it was a cute snake until they realized that everytime they opened the tank it was going to try to eat them


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

00nothing said:


> legal or not the question is why, it pains me to see snakes like that being sold in regular pet stores. people who desire such an animal know the right channels to go through to get one and if they do not they ahve not been in the hobby long enuff to own one


I guess for the same reasons they sell pacus, some places sell sharks, etc. People buy them when small for the wow factor and then it's "Oh crap it's getting big now I can't keep something that big" The place selling it is a very responsible pet store, carry care sheets for all their animals and question peoples abilitys to care for the animals however I know this doesn't guarantee a responsible owner. Unfortunate..

IMO I don't question it because I know the store, it's a huge store supposedly the biggest pet store in N.A. I think so I know some people who know their sh$t are shopping there. They have like 4 or 5 people just to care for the reptiles.

I don't really want one, I just saw it while I was walking through looking to see if they had any baby beardies.. And was like


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i thnk there legal, they sell em in my lps also.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

image if green anocandas as pets got loose breed and took over native spieces. so not a good idea


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Ed griswold said:


> image if green anocandas as pets got loose breed and took over native spieces. so not a good idea


just have to look at the current problem with pythons in the everglades to see what kind of environmental impact it could have


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah i know, I remember the story of the retic that tried to swallow the 6 foot alligator and blew up :laugh:


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ed griswold said:


> yeah i know, I remember the story of the retic that tried to swallow the 6 foot alligator and blew up :laugh:


acually it was a 13 foot burmese python i also have a 13 footer and 14 foot burm both males and very friendly.....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

yes they are legal also domestic burms are very friendly


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...ivespecies.html

good article regarding burms in the glades


----------

